
It's time: Edward Snowden just issued a call to his former colleagues on Twitter - mvip
http://uk.businessinsider.com/edward-snowden-issued-a-cryptic-warning-on-twitter-2016-8
======
Twirrim
This was back on August 3rd. Pretty much nothing seemed to come from it.

~~~
Kurimo
Yeah, he's obviously just trying to get the biography rolling since he fears
he won't be able to soon. Not some secret "go" word or something.

~~~
snewk
is this really the extent of discussion here? i expect better from HN.

